# monaco wheel



## 101276 (Oct 6, 2006)

looking for spare wheel monaco diplomat


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Have you looked underneath? :roll: 

Dave


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Dave, quite often RVs are supplied without spares :lol: 

I got one for Scotjimland for his Cruisemaster before he embarked on his trip.

Steve - I could get you one but would need more info - a part number, size and stud/handhole pattern would be useful.

Regards
Linda


----------



## 101276 (Oct 6, 2006)

the size is 22.5 x 8.25 rims 10 stud 3 1/2 inches apart
roadmaster chassis
to take tyre size 255 70 22.5


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks for the info Monacosteve...I will contact my supplier in the States and see if that is sufficient to go on.
If you can send me an email on [email protected] with your email addy I will contact you direct with a quote. As you aren't subscribed to MHF I can't PM you with the info.

Regards
Linda


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Steve...Further to the above message......If you have not received an email from me please could you let me know by PM or phone...I need more info from you asap. Our next US shipment is due to fly in a week.

Thanks
Linda


----------

